# New layout started after 10+ years



## AmericanMuscle94 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey all, had a layout when i was a kid, and finally got room enough almost 13 years later to start another one. Its very basic right now, layed down a mainline loop with two rear switches to allow inner expansion, and one switch outer off the mainline to allow for another board/layout to be added on. here's some basic pics, again this was 5 minutes after i got the track layed out. Thanks all! 
-chris


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

looks nice but ouch, the rail is so close to the edge... you will nee something to guard your train stuff from the trip to the floor.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Lookin gooooood!!!!


----------



## AmericanMuscle94 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks all! @tankist: Yes i know, the front section where the right switch is on the mainline will be taken up by another section all together. that is where i've left room for expansion. Half of the back side and part of the turn where the wall corner is will be encased in a mountain, with a backdrop going all down the backside and around that corner. There should be plenty of protection after that, until then i am in process of rigging a temporary "gaurdrail" for the exposed sides 
so much new information has come out since i've done this. I'm finding it both fun and aggravating. but now when its aggravating i just go grab a cold one and chill out for a minute lol
:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I recently built a 4x8 HO layout with the outer track about 2" from the edge. I slipped some lengths of tubular pipe insulation foam (like you would buy at Home Depot) over the edge of the ply table ... cheap, easy to install, a soft landing for any derailments, and a nice cushion for leaning up against the edge of the table.


----------

